# Teichjahr 2005 in Griechenland



## Elfriede (15. Nov. 2005)

Liebe Teichfreunde,

ich bin wieder nach Tirol zurückgekehrt  um hier zu überwintern und möchte heute  über mein Teichjahr 2005 auf der Insel Paros zu berichten.

Wie viele von Euch wissen habe ich einen  65 m² großen Beton- Schwimmteich ohne Pflanzstufen und ohne Bodensubstrat,  dreiseitig von steilen Betonmauern umgeben , zum Teil an einen Felsen gebaut und ausgestattet  mit  einem viel zu  kleinen Uferbereich, der ohne Modellierung einer Stufe auch noch schlecht zu bepflanzen war. 2003-2004 habe ich drei verschieden große (kleine) Becken als erhöhte Pflanzenfilter um den Teich angelegt um den Mangel an Pflanzen auszugleichen und gleichzeitig  einen Nährstoffeintrag aus der steilen Umgebung zu verhindern, wie schon berichtet. Gleichzeitig habe ich  ein schwimmendes Teichufer eingerichtet, das sich bis jetzt  sehr gut bewährt hat, wenn auch zu klein für eine ausreichende Teichbepflanzung. Zudem ließ das Wachstum in den Pflanzenfiltern zu wünschen übrig, ohne Düngung ging fast gar nichts, was der Funktion von Pflanzenfiltern vollkommen  widerspricht. Die Versorgung der Pflanzenfilter erfolgte bis heuer mittels einer Pumpe aus einer kleinen Pumpenkammer außerhalb des Teiches mit ungereinigtem Teichwasser (Schwerkraft), da ich keine Filteranlage habe, was auch bereits bekannt sein dürfte. Keine Probleme mit Wachstum und Vermehrung hatten hingegen die  neun  Schleierschwanzfische, eingesetzt im Mai vorigen Jahres, die sich ausschließlich selbst aus dem Teich ernährten und es immer noch tun, denn mein Versuch sie aus dem Teich zu nehmen ist mir nicht vollständig geglückt.

Diese nochmalige, unvollständige  Teichbeschreibung gilt für die Situation heuer im März. Seither hat sich daran einiges geändert.

Als erste Arbeit hatte ich mir ursprünglich die Fertigstellung eines offenen  Absetzbeckens vorgenommen, das den Pflanzenfiltern leicht vorgereinigtes Wasser zuführen sollte. Ein ungewöhnlich heißer Frühlingstag machte mir bewusst, dass sich das Wasser in dem offenen Becken in den Sommermonaten noch stärker erwärmen würde als im Teich, also disponierte ich um und setzte mit Hilfe meines Mannes zwei 300 Liter  Regentonnen in das teilweise vorbereitete Absetzbecken, eine mit Bürsten ausgestattet, in der zweiten liegt die Pumpe und versorgt die drei externen, höher liegenden Becken. Den Raum um die Regentonnen haben wir mit Erde aufgefüllt und mit Kies abgedeckt. Die Regentonnen sind mit Schlamm–Abläufen versehen, die über Schläuche mit Kugelhähnen in den tiefer gelegenen Olivengarten führen.  Alles ist dicht und funktioniert gut und die  Wassertemperatur ist sogar etwas kühler als im Teich.


----------



## Elfriede (15. Nov. 2005)

Im April pflanzte ich hundert neue Teichpflanzen in 25 große Pflanzkisten (45x60). Die mangelnden Pflanzterrassen ersetzte ich durch beliebig einsetzbare Basisgitter aus Niro-Stahl, womit es nun sehr einfach ist, mit den Pflanztiefen zu experimentieren bzw. die Position verschiedener Pflanzen zu verändern. Nach einer guten  Entwicklung der Pflanzen sollte man die Pflanzgefäße nicht mehr wahrnehmen, wie ich hoffe. Die Pflanzen starteten gut und profitierten anfangs von dem  milden Klima und einer Zugabe von Spurenelementen. Mit zunehmender Hitze und bei Wassertemperaturen über 30° stagnierte das Wachstum allerdings wieder, ganz besonders in den Pflanzenfiltern. In der zweiten Junihälfte räumte ich deshalb den größten  Pflanzenfilter komplett aus, da er seine Funktion ohne ausreichenden Pflanzenwuchs nicht erfüllen konnte und auch optisch keine Augenweide darstellte. Ich habe dadurch einen sehr pflegeleichten Miniteich gewonnen, in dem sich  zwei Zwergseerosen sehr schnell und gut entwickelten und der mir viel mehr Freude macht als die 7m lange, unschöne Kiespackung. Auch den zweiten Pflanzenfilter habe ich entleert, er enthält nur noch Wasser und kanadische __ Wasserpest, die sich zu meiner Verwunderung aus einigen wenigen Pflanzen gut  entwickelt hat. Bisher überlebten eingebrachte Unterwasserpflanzen höchstens einige Wochen. Den kleinsten Pflanzenfilter, knapp 1 m² groß, habe ich belassen, er ist gut mit __ Schilf bewachsen.


----------



## Elfriede (15. Nov. 2005)

Mit der Einstellung der Fotos zu diesem Arbeitsabschnitt will es nicht klappen. Ich versuche sie einzeln zu senden.


----------



## Elfriede (15. Nov. 2005)

Dieses Foto zeigt die Basisgitter für die Pflanzkästen


----------



## Dodi (15. Nov. 2005)

Hallo, Elfriede!

Manno, Du machst es ja richtig! Im Sommer schön warm in Griechenland und im Winter mit Schnee in Tirol... 8) 

Dein Teich hat sich doch recht gut entwickelt. Ich kann mir vorstellen, daß es gar nicht so einfach ist, bei den Temperaturen in Griechenland ein gutes Pflanzenwachstum im Teich zu erreichen. - Wir haben es hier einfacher - jedoch haben wir auch den Winter, der ja nicht so gut für die empfindlichen Fischis - wie Koi - ist - besonders die Übergangszeiten...

Na, auf jeden Fall finde ich es beachtenswert, wieviel Mühe Du Dir mit dem Teich gemacht hast! Ich kann nur sagen: weiter so!  

Ich freue mich immer, wenn es neue Bilder von Deinem Teich gibt.


----------



## Elfriede (15. Nov. 2005)

Miniteich anstatt Pflanzenfilter. Bewuchs nach 4 Wochen


----------



## Elfriede (15. Nov. 2005)

...und noch einmal


----------



## Elfriede (15. Nov. 2005)

Miniteich im Herbst


----------



## Elfriede (15. Nov. 2005)

Auf diesem Foto ist der kleine noch verbliebene Pflanzenfilter (__ Schilf) zu sehen und das geleerte Becken, in dem im Moment nur Unterwasserpflanzen sind. Links sieht man eine der vergrabenen Regentonnen.


----------



## Elfriede (15. Nov. 2005)

und so ging es weiter...
Andere Probleme in meinem Teich waren schwieriger zu lösen. 
Obwohl ich die Erwärmung des Teichwassers durch die zwei freistehenden Betonstützmauern schon vor zwei Jahren  ein wenig verringern konnte, indem ich eine davon durch Aufschüttung des Grundstückes in die Erde verlegen konnte und die andere gut isolierte, sowie   ein Sonnensegel verwendete, blieb eine andere Wärmequelle bestehen und zwar die
 „Felswand“,  die das Wasser an ihrer Basis regelrecht aufheizte und auch nachts noch Wärme abstrahlte wie ein Kachelofen. Aber ausgerechnet entlang dieser Felswand befindet sich eine flachere Teichzone, die sich besonders schnell erwärmt. Die gute Erfahrung mit weißem Gestein ( Marmorplatten und  Kies) gegen starke Erwärmung von Terrassen  und  Gehflächen führte zu einer Lösung, mit der ich gleichzeitig noch ein anderes Problem lösen konnte, nämlich, den bisher fehlenden Zugang zum Teich an einer seichten Stelle um Pflegearbeiten an den Pflanzen zu erleichtern.
Gemeinsam mit meinem Mann sammelte ich also weiße Steine in einem trockenen Flussbett, die wir dann in Stufen entlang der  Felsbasis  mit Weißzement  vermauerten. Der Kühlungseffekt, den wir damit erzielten ist kaum zu glauben, die weißen Steine bleiben selbst bei größter Hitze angenehm kühl, während der Fels darüber förmlich glüht. Der bequeme Einstieg in den Teich über die Stufen hat sich bei unserer nachfolgenden, letzten und besonders kraftzehrenden  Aktion im Teich schon sehr gut bewährt.


----------



## Elfriede (15. Nov. 2005)

...und noch einmal


----------



## Elfriede (15. Nov. 2005)

Vormauerung mit weißen Bachsteinen zur Kühlung des Wassers


----------



## Elfriede (15. Nov. 2005)

Und nun zur letzten Aktion des heurigen Teichjahres.
Mein Teich war bisher durch eine Mauer aus großen, lose aufgeschichteten Steinen in eine Schwimmzone und eine Pflanzzone geteilt, die ihrer Bestimmung ohne Bodensubstrat  nie gerecht wurde.  Ich pflanzte vor sieben Jahren lediglich drei Seerosen im Bereich der Trennmauer. Ende September bauten wir die Mauer Stein für Stein ab, sie war 13m lang und stand auf einem Fundament aus Betonziegeln, von dessen Existenz wir keine Ahnung hatten. Wir konnten  die schweren Ziegel teilweise nur untertauchend entfernen.  Die drei Seerosen musste ich mit einer Baumsäge in 1,20m Tiefe zerteilen, denn die bereits armdicken Rhizome waren in die Mauer eingewachsen. Teile davon habe ich in große Container gepflanzt und hoffe, dass sie anwachsen und  im Frühling wieder austreiben werden. Die ganze Aktion dauerte Tage, die Arbeit war schlichtweg besch…werlich.


----------



## Elfriede (15. Nov. 2005)

Bedingt durch die notwendigen Eingriffe hat  mein Teich heuer  optisch  ein wenig gelitten, sonst  aber hatte ich damit keinerlei Probleme.  Nicht ein einziges Mal musste ich den Kescher zur Hand nehmen um Fadenalgen oder vom Teichboden aufsteigendes, abgestorbenes Material  abzufischen. Zwar hat sich das Wasser nie völlig geklärt,  aber es sah immer „sauber“ aus, ohne sichtbare Schwebepartikel. Die Wasserwerte waren in Ordnung, KH 8-9, Nitrit, Nitrat, Phosphat nicht nachweisbar, wie übrigens immer, seit ich diese Werte messe.  Der PH- Wert hat sich  sogar auf 8,0 - 8,1 eingependelt, er lag jahrelang bei 8,4 – 8,5. Besonders bewährt hat sich der Schwimmer in Verbindung zur höher liegenden Zisterne, der den Wasserstand sehr verlässlich regelt.

Mit diesem langen Bericht über mein Teichjahr 2005 grüße ich Euch alle  herzlich.
Elfriede 

Leider habe ich mich bei der Einstellung der Fotos sehr ungeschickt angestellt.


----------



## Elfriede (15. Nov. 2005)

Hallo Dodi,

der Schnee im Winter reizt mich weniger  hier in Tirol, es ist eher die warme Stube, die mich lockt, wenn es auf Paros ungemütlich wird.

Liebe Grüße
Elfriede
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (15. Nov. 2005)

Etwas habe ich vergessen: Das Foto mit den Ziegeln und Steinen zeigt die Materialmenge von ca. einem Meter der entfernten Mauer.
Gruß 
Elfriede


----------



## Thorsten (15. Nov. 2005)

Hallo Elfriede,

klasse "Reportage"   ... aber ehrlich gesagt bin ich etwas neidisch auf Paros  :? 

Irgendwann kann ich evtl. auch mal so hin und her reisen........irgendwann mal.........


----------



## kwoddel (15. Nov. 2005)

Hallo Elfriede 
Ich kann mir nur den Thorsten anschliessen, sieht alles klasse aus und beneidenswert. Also ich würde sagen ich werde Hausmeister im Winter dort bei dir? Über die Bezahlung werden wir uns einig werden


----------



## Elfriede (15. Nov. 2005)

Hallo Thorsten,

ich hoffe, dass Du nicht erst so alt werden musst wie ich, - bis Dein Wunsch in Erfüllung geht.

Es freut mich natürlich, dass Dir mein Bericht gefallen hat.

Liebe Grüße 
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (15. Nov. 2005)

Hallo Kwoddel, 

wieso sagst du das jetzt erst, da ich alles mit  viel Mühe so eingerichtet habe, dass kein Hausmeister mehr nötig ist und ich Paros getrost für einige Monate verlassen kann. 

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Annett (16. Nov. 2005)

Hallo Elfriede,

da kann ich Thorsten nur zustimmen: Ein super Jahresbericht!

Ihr habt Euch da ja wirklich viel Arbeit zugemutet! 

Ich hoffe, wir hören trotzdem ab und an von Dir, auch wenn Du nun in Deiner warmen Stube in Tirol sitzt ;-)


----------



## Frank (16. Nov. 2005)

Hallo Elfriede,

kann mich allen anderen nur anschliessen: *super Bericht*.

Aber sag mal, wie kalt oder ungemütlich wird es denn überhaupt in Griechenland?

Und wie kann man alles so herrichten, das es über mehrere Monate alleine "zurechtkommt"?

@ Thorsten:

*Dich* lassen wir hier ned weg.  :twisted:  :twisted:


----------



## Elfriede (16. Nov. 2005)

Hallo Annett,

ja, die Arbeit war wirklich höllisch schwer, aber sie hat uns auch Freude gemacht. Mein Mann hatte bis heuer keinen echten Bezug zu meinem Teich, jetzt hat er ihn, was mich besonders freut, da ich auch künftig mit seiner Hilfe rechnen kann, wie ich hoffe.

Natürlich werde ich mich auch aus Tirol immer wieder einmal melden. Hier, mit ADSL , ist es auch einfacher,  leider gibt es auf Paros noch keinen schnellen Anschluss.

Gestern wollte ich auch einige Fotos in mein Album stellen, doch leider existiert es nicht mehr.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Frank (16. Nov. 2005)

Hallo Elfriede,

antwort auf das Album kann ich dir geben, dort gibt es im Moment ein paar Probs, du kannst dir zwar andere ansehen, aber leider selbst nichts einstellen.

Auf deiner nickpage funktioniert das aber noch. Nur als kleiner Hinweis.


----------



## Annett (16. Nov. 2005)

Hallo Elfriede,

das Galerieproblem ist bekannt, läßt sich aber nicht ganz so schnell lösen, wie gehofft 

Wahrscheinlich gibt es erst eine richtige Lösung wenn wir hier DSL haben.. mit ISDN ist bei den Datenmengen die bewegt werden müßten nicht viel auszurichten! Leider!

Als Ausweich kannst Du Deine Nickpage nutzen, wie Frank schon richtig erwähnte!


----------



## Elfriede (16. Nov. 2005)

Hallo Frank,

richtig ungemütlich wird es auf Paros erst im Jänner und Februar, also in der Regenzeit. Zwar wird es nicht sehr kalt, 14-15°tagsüber, nachts ca. 7-9°, aber es kann sehr heftig stürmen. 

Dass ich den Teich über Monate unbeaufsichtigt lassen kann hängt mit der fehlenden Technik zusammen, es gibt bei mir weder eine Filteranlage noch einen Skimmer, die ich warten müsste, die Fische ernähren sich aus dem Teich und für einen gleichbleibenden Wasserstand sorgt eine 90m³-Zisterne mit Schwimmer. Zur einzigen Pumpe von Oase habe ich volles Vertrauen. Sollte sie dennoch einmal ausfallen, würde dem Teich im Winter nicht viel passieren, wie ich denke, da die Außenbecken den Wasserstand sicher durch den Regen halten könnten.

Im Frühling werde ich aus Paros berichten können, ob alles nach meinen Vorstellungen funktioniert hat.

MIt lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (16. Nov. 2005)

Hallo Frank,

für deine Information zu meinem Album herzlichen Dank!


----------



## Frank (16. Nov. 2005)

Hallo Elfriede,

du hast eine *90 m³* Zisterne? Sprich 90.000 Liter?    

Oder meintest du 9 m³?


----------



## Elfriede (16. Nov. 2005)

Hallo Frank,

richtig, ich habe eine Zisterne mit 90.000 l, sie ist mit einem Schwimmer im Teich verbunden und ich habe noch eine kleine Zisterne mit 20.000 l. Mit den Außenbecken   und durch die Entfernung der Trennmauer, habe ich beim höchstmöglichen Wasserstand ca. 80.000 Liter im Teich. Die Behörde auf Paros schreibt für Schwimmbäder, Teiche gibt es keine außer meinem, das dreifache Volumen für die Zisterne vor. Ich kenne lediglich einen einzigen Swimmingpoolbesitzer, der diese Auflage erfüllt hat, er verwendet das Wasser zur Bewässerung seines großen Grundstückes, da man kein Leitungswasser dafür verwenden darf. Der eher spärliche Regen füllt meine große Zisterne höchstens zur Hälfte, die zweite Hälfte muß ich zukaufen oder  ich bekomme sie von Nachbarn, die keinen Teich oder Swimmingpool haben. Meinen Jahresverbrauch an Wasser für den Teich kann ich mit meinen eigenen Zisternen  abdecken, die ich jeweils nach der Regenzeit  auffüllen lasse, um das Teichjahr mit genügend Wasservorrat starten zu können

Grüße 
Elfriede


----------

